# moving a small amount of belongings back from greece



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

A friend of mine would like to move some household items, about half a van full, back from the area around Corfu to England. 
Does anybody know of a removal company or individuals experienced in doing this sort of removal.


----------



## Toto (Feb 25, 2008)

higreece said:


> A friend of mine would like to move some household items, about half a van full, back from the area around Corfu to England.
> Does anybody know of a removal company or individuals experienced in doing this sort of removal.


Try :: Mondial Forwarding Ltd :: 
020 8805 3344

I've used them before and they are excellent.

Chris


----------



## jacquis25100 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Removals from Corfu area to UK*

Hi one of the forums for the island have many threads or removals and man with van all with excellent recommendations one being JAC phone 00302663098530 or 00306930286989 good luck


----------

